# silent knight sbus question



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

Read the manual? You can use a SK 5820XL sbus to network other panels or distrubuted power supplies (intelligent nac boosters).


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I know that, but I have 3 items that go under the sbus; can I land all of them under 1 sbus, or would I need something like an SLC expander but for sbus?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> I know that, but I have 3 items that go under the sbus; can I land all of them under 1 sbus, or would I need something like an SLC expander but for sbus?


Should be able to land them all. In theory lol


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Should be able to land them all. In theory lol


I know I can fit all three conductors under each screw, just wanted make sure the booster wouldn't screw with the keypads mainly on the communication conductors.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> I know I can fit all three conductors under each screw, just wanted make sure the booster wouldn't screw with the keypads mainly on the communication conductors.


Which panel was it? I think you can put the all under there. The slc loop has nothing to do with the keypads. You could always use nac 4 on the panel to trip the power supply.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Which panel was it? I think you can put the all under there. The slc loop has nothing to do with the keypads. You could always use nac 4 on the panel to trip the power supply.


SLC extender was just an example. It was their addressable panel. I know the booster goes to the sbus and the the key pads too, but I wasn't sure if I could throw the 3 under one sbus terminal block. 

My concerns were mainly the communication conductors, didn't want the keypads to show crazy characters due to interference from the booster.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> SLC extender was just an example. It was their addressable panel. I know the booster goes to the sbus and the the key pads too, but I wasn't sure if I could throw the 3 under one sbus terminal block. My concerns were mainly the communication conductors, didn't want the keypads to show crazy characters due to interference from the booster.


Shouldn't have issues. I would trigger the boosters of the nacs on the panel then if that's what the worry is.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Shouldn't have issues. I would trigger the boosters of the nacs on the panel then if that's what the worry is.


Not too worried that job was months ago with an old employer; something came up the other day that reminded me of it, figured I'd get my answer here. Thank you too BTW.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> Not too worried that job was months ago with an old employer; something came up the other day that reminded me of it, figured I'd get my answer here. Thank you too BTW.


No problem. I will double check with a couple sk engineers and ask them. Helps when you work for the company that makes the panels lol. I will find out.


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

bduerler said:


> No problem. I will double check with a couple sk engineers and ask them. Helps when you work for the company that makes the panels lol. I will find out.


Yup! When you call tech support and identify who you are, they are quite quick to help Our Notifier prog software has password of the day built in without needing to call tech support.


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

bml215 said:


> SLC extender was just an example. It was their addressable panel. I know the booster goes to the sbus and the the key pads too, but I wasn't sure if I could throw the 3 under one sbus terminal block.
> 
> My concerns were mainly the communication conductors, didn't want the keypads to show crazy characters due to interference from the booster.


You can just wire nut the wires together and then land two wires per terminal!


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

zerogroundfaults said:


> You can just wire nut the wires together and then land two wires per terminal!


I hate wirenuts in a panel, but I will keep that in mind.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

zerogroundfaults said:


> Yup! When you call tech support and identify who you are, they are quite quick to help Our Notifier prog software has password of the day built in without needing to call tech support.


I love notifier. That is what our XLS line is. Just different communication protocols from panel to devices


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I just built out a silent knight system today, says you can use up to 8 annunciators per system


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> I know that, but I have 3 items that go under the sbus; can I land all of them under 1 sbus, or would I need something like an SLC expander but for sbus?


Hey your good to go. They designed the panel to trip the booster and have the annunciators function if both are terminated on the sbus


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

bduerler said:


> Hey your good to go. They designed the panel to trip the booster and have the annunciators function if both are terminated on the sbus


Thank you again.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bml215 said:


> Thank you again.


No problem man


----------



## zerogroundfaults (May 7, 2012)

bduerler said:


> I love notifier. That is what our XLS line is. Just different communication protocols from panel to devices


Yup xls3000 flashscan or eclipse


----------

